
Oakland mayor apologizes for promoting local lockpicking class - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/oakland-mayor-apologizes-for-promoting-local-lockpicking-class/
======
lutusp
A quote: "However, what may be lost on the mayor and local media is that
lockpicking has long been a part of hacker culture—best exemplified by the
fact that Germany’s well-known Chaos Computer Club has been holding a
Lockpicking Competition since 1997."

How could they write this article without mentioning Richard Feynman's famous
lock-picking activities at Los Alamos during the World War II Manhattan
Project?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman>

A quote: "Due to the top secret nature of the work, Los Alamos was isolated.
In Feynman's own words, "There wasn't anything to do there". Bored, he
indulged his curiosity by learning to pick the combination locks on cabinets
and desks used to secure papers. Feynman played many jokes on colleagues. In
one case he found the combination to a locked filing cabinet by trying the
numbers he thought a physicist would use (it proved to be 27–18–28 after the
base of natural logarithms, e = 2.71828…), and found that the three filing
cabinets where a colleague kept a set of atomic bomb research notes all had
the same combination.[21] He left a series of notes in the cabinets as a prank
..."

